# Question from a NuG



## drpelton (Dec 15, 2007)

That's New Guy in case anybody was wondering.  I am fairly new at this fountain pen addiction.  I have a FP that I keep on my desk for signatures, etc... and am using it more and more as an everyday writer.  I bought some Noodlers Ink a while ago and have re-inked the pen a couple of times already.  Here's the question...  I just bought a desk set that has a porcelain inkwell on it.  Is is OK to pour the ink from the bottle into the inkwell and put that lid on, or is it better to leave it in the Noodler's bottle, which has a screw on cap?  Thanks for all the input.  I'm loving the FP's and am attempting to talk LOML into the fact that I NEED more FP's!  Thanks again!

Don


----------



## ashaw (Dec 15, 2007)

Don

Not a problem using an inkwell.  Just make sure it is clean and dry and always have a lid or cap on it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a very common thing to do, in fact Visconti has a really nice bottle, and then they sell a plain bottle with more ink as a "refill" for the nice bottle for less money.

Also check to make sure you have a good seal on the top and not something made from cork that is falling apart.


----------

